# [INSTALL] Ne peut chrooter ...(résolu)

## man in the hill

SAlut,

J'installe une gentoo à partir d'un livecd ubuntu et je ne peut pas chrooter !

```
 root@ubuntu:/mnt/gentoo# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: ne peut exécuter la commande `/bin/bash': Erreur de format pour exec()

```

Auriez-vous une idée ...

Thx

@ +

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien oublie le bin/bash, de toute façon, quand tu chrootes, il me semble qu'il prend le bash par défaut.

----------

## man in the hill

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et bien oublie le bin/bash, de toute façon, quand tu chrootes, il me semble qu'il prend le bash par défaut.

 

idem bash ou pas !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Par hasard, tu as essayé avec un sudo devant pour voir??

----------

## xaviermiller

pistes : 

- NPTL et kernel 2.6 : est-ce que le kernel de ton Ubuntu supporte NPTL ?

- 32bits/64 bits : OS en 32 bits, chroot en 64 bits ou inversément (et faut alors faire linux32 chroot...)

- le mount qui n'a pas l'option "exec".

----------

## boozo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'installe une gentoo à partir d'un livecd ubuntu et je ne peut pas chrooter !
> 
> ```
> ...

 

'alute

chrooter hors du repertoire d'accueil peut-être ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

En fait, j'aide un ami à installer le gentoo sur son portable pendant les  heures de TP sur w2kpro et server   :Razz:  , et le formateur a été sympa de m'ouvrir le port 873 pour rsync + emerge ... donc en fait, malgré que je lui ai fait partionné et formaté devant moi, les partitions étaient mal formaté  car j'ai voulu vérifier le FS avec fsck quand j'ai eu mon erreur et il ne m'a pas reconnu mon FS donc repartitionnage avec cfdisk cette fois et reformatage et tout est rentré dans l'ordre ...  

Ce mec à de la chance son portable à la même config matériel que le mien, je vais lui faire une installe rapide mais je sais que ce n'est pas forcement lui rendre service ... Je suis une formation avec 14 individus et 4 ont déjà installé ubuntu mais j'essais de faire passer à gentoo si je pense que c'est possible mais je constate que personne n'est trop chaud pour lire la doc ... et parler d'un système libre à base de source + compilation à des windosiens qui ont l'habitude de tout craquer et qui ne save pas ce qu'est un code source, un langage de prog, cela donne parfois des grands moments de solitude ...  Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie !

Merci à tous !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie !

 

Heu, Beryl n'est-il pas un projet soutenu activement par Ubuntu  :Question:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie ! 
> 
> Heu, Beryl n'est-il pas un projet soutenu activement par Ubuntu  

 

Compiz c'est sur que c'est ubuntu, mais pas Beryl à ma connaissance.

----------

## man in the hill

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie ! 
> 
> Heu, Beryl n'est-il pas un projet soutenu activement par Ubuntu  

 

Je ne suis pas très nombriliste quand je me retrouve devant des users de windows ... et je propose et installe aussi Ubuntu avec beryl, du moment que je plante une graine du libre ...

----------

## Mickael

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *man in the hill wrote:*   Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie ! 
> 
> Heu, Beryl n'est-il pas un projet soutenu activement par Ubuntu   
> 
> Je ne suis pas très nombriliste quand je me retrouve devant des users de windows ... et je propose et installe aussi Ubuntu avec beryl, du moment que je plante une graine du libre ...

 

N'est pas peur de leur proposer Gentoo, c'est la lumière, et il est tout à fait normal qu'au début on est mal aux yeux...  :Laughing: 

Voilà je suis déjà parti avec ma blague de m****.

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *man in the hill wrote:*   Mais c'est vrai que nôtre bureau 3D fait envie ! 
> 
> Heu, Beryl n'est-il pas un projet soutenu activement par Ubuntu   
> 
> Compiz c'est sur que c'est ubuntu, mais pas Beryl à ma connaissance.

 

Bah non, Compiz c'est David Reveman, de chez Novell.

Beryl a été lancé par des Ubunteros.

----------

